

How to win at roulette - saym
http://samverhasselt.com/post/57381842788

======
gexla
There is no way to win at roulette. There is no way to win at roulette. Repeat
after me, there is no way to win at roulette.

Place a bet on black and if you win, then quit playing roulette for the rest
of your life. Then you can say you went out a winner.

Also, anyone who knows anything about roulette wouldn't have made it past the
chart showing double zero roulette. Why would you play on a double zero
roulette table? Find a single zero table.

You might be able to create a bit more interesting results by playing one of
the handful of no-zero tables. Google them. Even in this case your expected
win rate over the long term is zero.

~~~
tzs
> There is no way to win at roulette. There is no way to win at roulette.
> Repeat after me, there is no way to win at roulette

That's not quite correct. If you gather enough data about a given wheel, you
can exploit biases to get an advantage. Roulette wheels are not perfect random
number generators. This has been successfully exploited in the field [1].

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEgOQs93W1Q](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEgOQs93W1Q)

~~~
MetaCosm
Biased roulette wheels are basically a thing of the past. Now they are hooked
up to electric monitoring system (that also do the fun LCD displays above
them), monitor balance and track every winning number. If the computers
notices a significant irregularity, they swap it out due to an abundance of
caution, re-balance it and replace all the frets.

The "unbalanced wheel" thing never really worked very well -- as it couldn't
easily remove the houses MASSIVE 5%+ edge (00). Now, back in the day damage
frets(frets divide the numbers) could be a rather astounding in cheap
backwater casinos with worn wooden frets. If you noticed them, you could bet
the opposite side (ball, even slowly was likely to coast over smooth worn
frets) and you could crush the casino. Today, the combination of
electronically monitored balance, irregularity tracking and strong metal frets
make this more of a historical thing -- but had to be fun back in the day.

------
Fenster
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martingale_(betting_system)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martingale_\(betting_system\))

~~~
saym
Thanks (to you and others that mentioned it) for bringing this to my
attention. I'd never heard of the Martingale betting system.

Knowledge is power.

------
ams6110
_Start with $10,000, make your initial bet as $10, and walk away after winning
$100._

Or take the $10,000, put it a CD paying 2%, and do twice as well, guaranteed.

------
cpayne
You should add how many games it takes to meet your target.

The one thing with Roulette is that it can get very boring very quickly!

I worked on [this][1] product in a previous life. They knew that you only had
a certain attention span, so obviously the more you played, the more they
took.

In the short term, the house always wins!

    
    
      [1]: http://www.shufflemaster.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=1171:rapid-roulette&Itemid=903

------
DougN7
I can speak from experience - you'll be very surprised how an unlikely string
of reds comes up when you're just betting black. Almost like it's rigged or
something. Just sayin'.. .

------
t0
Seems good in theory, but you will go broke using Martingale.

~~~
damian2000
I believe people can go for a while winning using the technique though, which
builds a self-reinforcing "I can't lose" feeling. Eventually house odds and
the table limit will work against you though.

------
subtenante
Win at the roulette <=> run the table.

